# 622 OTA Issue - No Channel 9 (6.1) KVIE



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

Hello,

My Funke 1922 VHF-HI antenna and Winegard AP-8275 pre amp provide 87% signal strength and great reception on both of my Samsung TV's built in ATSC tuners for KVIE Sacramento, CA station about 68 miles away. The channel also works great on the ATI HDTV PCI card.

On the 622 receiver however, all OTA channels *except for* channel 9 (digital 6.1 & 6.2) come up fine. 

VHF-HI Frequency 9 shows 0 signal strength no matter what I do.

Tried deleting and rescanning all locals.

Numerous soft/hard resets/etc.

Since the DTV transition, the 622 has not been able to pick up KVIE 6.1, yet all of my other tuners pick it up without any problems. It's a pain not being able to watch and RECORD! on the 622, and have to switch over to the TV's tuner to watch programs live. :nono2:

KVIE 6.1 is not offered by Dish in HD, only the SD version.

Thanks in advance for your comments!


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Did you delete your locals prior to rescanning? I've noticed that the ViP's are a little more sensitive than my TV tuner. Has the 622 pulled in this channel before? Maybe reorient the antenna just a bit.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

622 pulled the channel before the DTV transition last year when KVIE was on a different frequency. Has not pulled it on the new frequency.

I would like to think the antenna is peaked since the other receivers get it fine in the upper 80's percentage wise (same as when it was originally peaked).

Odd that two other brands receivers get it fine (samsung and ATI chipset), yet the 622 does not.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Sorry, I overlooked the fact you posted that you deleted the channel before you rescanned. 
Does the signal strength ever jump off of zero? I had a channel that would jump from zero to about 80 and turning the antenna just a bit helped. Outside of that, I'm not sure what I would try next. You might try posting in the OTA forum to see if anyone has any ideas.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

I am having similar issues with our ABC Local Ch 7, that along with our NBC Local Ch 9 were allowed to return to Hi-VHF after the transition. Of which they told no one and I found out while beta testing new "HD" antennas, of which mine is rated for Hi-VHF 7 & up, and talking to station engineers about their signals while trouble shooting. Finding out that it is cheaper for them to operate on those frequencies without regard to signal quality than UHF with the big boys. But the kicker is the 722 or DISH OTA and software issues that we have to suffer with. 9 at 9 is fine, but 7 at Hi-VHF 7 is always dropping, on perfectly clear weather days even though its signal strength is about the same as 9, which has never dropped, and doing it so much that it is completely unreliable and is severely interfering with being able to view and record programs via OTA and keep on any channel when it fails due to the way the DISH software is set up to constantly notify you of things you don't care about. 

I have done everything you can with the help of the stations themselves, and still the persistence of the DISH OTA idiosyncrasies/sensitivity, which thoroughly amazes me that DISH allowed it to ever be an issue, is constantly getting the way of being able to use these boxes effectively. Of which I have seen it said that they are overly susceptible to "Multipath" and reflections of which I have none. I have mentioned this in other forums and got called down for "blaming" DISH and me not doing enough to try to fix it on my own. Well it is a DISH issue which when the Locals Set Up menu shows a stronger signal when the info meter shows a lower signal, that's an internal issue, and drops out a lot, that is not something I can do anything about. Along with what has been said about the OTA tuners being "sensitive", my 722 is the only piece of gear in my systems that deals with an OTA signal that has any issues in any way and the way DISH's software deals with them is annoying.

I don't understand, first, why this is being allowed to happen in the first place and second now that more than DISH knows about it, why it hasn't been openly addressed and fixed? But then that seems to be the "DISH way".


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

logray said:


> VHF-HI Frequency 9 shows 0 signal strength no matter what I do.


I've seen several oddities with DISH receivers not adding a digital channel from a scan, and sometimes not adding it when it displays a fine signal strength in the "manual add" window. But I read "Frequency 9 shows 0 signal strength" to mean that in Menu-6-9 you pick Add Locals, cursor up to Transmit channel 9, and that always displays a zero for strength. *IF* that's right, I'd suggest trying to bypass the amp, turn the antenna (assumes a rotor exists), ... to get something non-zero for strength in that screen. Not having it appear as a selectable channel may be a separate issue.

When I select 9 for transmit frequency, I get 100% strength and selecting Edit Name shows KVIEHD by default. I have no amp, am about 40 miles from the Sac towers and about 100 from the SF towers. I only get the SF channels with the right tropo conditions, but can get both 6.x and 9.x, and do have guide info for all the BA channels.

It has been a while since the transition, but when 6.1 switched to using the abandon analog 9 frequency, I did have trouble getting the receiver to forget that it received 6.x on the 25 or 35 (I forget) frequency. If you show zero when you manually select 9 frequency, my GUESS would be you are amplifying a low power local transmission, have enough multipath on that frequency to confuse (easily done) the 622, or something along those lines.

Next time you head this way, you might carry the 622 with you. You'd need to visit someone with an OTA antenna, TV, and DISH. You can't select Menu-6-9 unless the receiver has seen a DISH signal at least once since power on. Since that may be awkward, you'd have to experiment with the amp and antenna until you can get a non-zero in the 6-9 Add local using 9 for the frequency.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Try switching off the amp! It may be overloading the 622's antenna input for ch 9. Too much of a good thing is bad in digital. 

While you may have needed the amp in the analog days it might be a hindrance to the digital signal. 

I get a signal 57 miles away with an UNAMPLIFIED indoor Silver Sensor! In my situation any amplifier would overload on the closer signals (I'm in the Cleveland antenna farm).


----------

